

HTML5 is no silver bullet for apps - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/12170749641/html5-is-no-silver-bullet-for-apps

======
ewoodrich
I think this article is somewhat based on a misunderstanding of HTML5.

I've developed an "HTML5" application using Phonegap for Android and iPhone.
But the difficulties he described is more of a UI issue better handled by
responsive frameworks like JQuery Mobile.

I'll be honest though, I still have hacky code making up for some UI framework
deficits, and the "touch" version of my webapp is much more simplistic. But
the cross-compatibility and "write once, run anywhere" aspect of
Javascript/HTML5/CSS development is too hard to pass up when you have limited
time and hope to reach a wide market.

~~~
gte910h
> let their next app be an HTML 5 app.

That's what he's talking about. People saying to do that.

Yes, a good mobile app needs a bit more than simple HTML 5 web tools (as
opposed to a mobile site, which can look quite good using a more unified
toolset).

